# he seems to be hungry even after eating... New to raw feeding...



## mnscotch (Jul 2, 2016)

hey... i have a 50 days old gsd... and i switched to raw 3 days back... he seems to love his food... but is still hungry after eating... he's 3.1 kg and the breeder had asked me to give him 70 grams of royal canine... so after switching to raw... i followed the 10% rule n divided n started giving him 110 grams 3 times a day.. but he's still hungry... and i have been giving him only chicken boneless as he is young and new... should i add something else or increase his food ??? is it too young to start to add bone into his diet?? i want to add beef to his diet but is it too early ? also his stools are loose.. should i be worried ?? i could really use some help... my friends who i spoke to have all advised me not to go raw... but i want him to have a natural and healthy diet... :crying:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Since your puppy is still so young, and he is having digestive issues, I would not keep experimenting with raw (and I've been a raw feeder for many years now). 

I would go full kibble to let his system settle. about 1 cup three times a day (about 250 grams) - so a total or 750 grams of kibble per day.

I'm not clear if you are only feeding Royal Canin or if you are also supplementing with raw? 70 g of kibble three times a day would not be enough, so no wonder your puppy is hungry.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

mnscotch said:


> hey... i have a 50 days old gsd... and i switched to raw 3 days back... he seems to love his food... but is still hungry after eating... he's 3.1 kg and the breeder had asked me to give him 70 grams of royal canine... so after switching to raw... i followed the 10% rule n divided n started giving him 110 grams 3 times a day.. but he's still hungry... *and i have been giving him only chicken boneless as he is young and new... should i add something else or increase his food ??? is it too young to start to add bone into his diet?? i want to add beef to his diet but is it too early ? *also his stools are loose.. should i be worried ?? i could really use some help... my friends who i spoke to have all advised me not to go raw... but i want him to have a natural and healthy diet... :crying:


I've also been a raw feeder for many years and I'm glad you want him to have a natural & healthy diet, but, you need to do A LOT more research before experimenting with this. 
You cannot just give him boneless chicken as this is definitely NOT a balanced diet especially for a puppy. He needs bone and organs too. 
He is missing VITAL nutrients with this type of feeding.

Raw Feeding Info:
http://rawfeddogs.net/
http://www.rawfed.com/
http://www.rawfed.com/myths/
http://rawlearning.com/
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/index.html (for finding bone percentages)
Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet
Niki Simonson: 
-dogs should be fed 2% of their ideal adult body weight daily*
-the goal is 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs.* I generally try to balance this over a week's time.
-go slowly at first... too much, too fast can cause loose stool. 

*These percentages are guidelines. My GSD male needs a lot more than 2% because he has such a high metabolism and is constantly moving. Also, some dogs need more or less bone…… just look at the poop. If it's loose, add more bone. If the dog is constipated, add less bone.
More info: https://www.facebook.com/notes/nicki-simonson/raw-prey-model-diet/437610758104/



If you want to go raw, you need to start with a commercially prepared *BALANCED* raw diet such as one of the following, which contain all the vitamins and minerals that he needs.
Raw Foods:
*Bravo:* Discover Balance Raw Diet | Beef Frozen Raw Dog Food Diet - Bravo Pet Food Find a store: Find a Bravo Retailer - Bravo Pet Food 
*Northwest Naturals: *Beef Find a store: Store Locator
*Primal: *Complete Raw Diets for Pets: Canine Beef Formula Find a store: Primal Pet Foods: Store Locator


Suggestions for High quality Kibbles:
ACANA Dog & Cat Foods | Award-Winning Kitchens
Find a store with your zip code: Store Locator | ACANA Pet Foods 
Order on line: Chewys 

Fromm Family Foods
Find a store with your zip code: Find a store that carries Fromm
Order on line: Chewys

If you need to get something locally from PetsMart or such, another choice would be Nature's VARIETY Instinct.

Good luck with your pup!
Moms


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I agree with Moms and Castlemaid. This is not the time to be experimenting with a raw diet as you could do a lot of damage to a growing pup. I would continue with kibble at this point, and maybe give some raw at times, something easy like chicken feet or necks, and then just take your time and do a lot of research about raw feeding before you start. 

It's not as complicated as it may seem, but it's important that you don't leave anything out, like bones (they have to be edible bones to count) or organs, and they should be fed in or close to the percentages recommended. 

Also, variety is key, so you should try to feed as many different types of meat, different cuts, bones and organs as you possibly can, but not until your dog is used to eating raw meat and his stools are normal, or he'll get the squirts.

I have also been feeding raw for many years, and will always continue with that because I think that's the healthiest option for most dogs, but I still wouldn't hesitate to switch to kibble or a home cooked diet if that worked better for the dog. 

Not sure about the amount of kibble for a tiny puppy, but I've always fed my puppies at least 4 times a day at that age, and I always add a little yoghurt or kefir to build up the good bacteria.

Good luck with your new pup, and don't forget to post some pics!


----------

